# clendening



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

fished mid lake down,6' to 25'.fished jig& worm.2 bass 17",6 small cats,20 small bluegill. saugeye 0.was fishing for saugeye


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Troll 8 fow or less and fast 3mph


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Fished Clendenning 7-3-16 from 6 AM to 11:30 AM
Fished mostly topwater.
1- BASS
4-W.B.
4- GILLS
What made me really mad was......I was backing my trailer down the ramp and there was a boat with Grandpa and teenage grandson having trouble with their engine. Guy from marina comes over and gets it running. Old Grandpa gets out and leaves motor running blocking the ramp for use. He goes down one of the pontoon docks and TALKS TO SOMEONE! There were 4 open slots in the dock area to put his boat! Mean while another couple is having all kinds of trouble getting their boat unhooked. I help them out. Guy goes to park his truck and he disappears leaving the other side block!!!! 20 mins I waited for someone to move. Where in the F#$% is some common sense courtesy ?? Move your boat to the side.....g.........I move mine soon as possible if people are waiting.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

tarzan not know where Tarzan go


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

same thing at milton a week ago i pull up and tie up on the side to go get my truck meanwhile 2 boats pull in the ramp side and tie up go to the bathroom i waited 20 minutes to get my boat out . i was just glad i wasnt in a hurry .


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Tappan is a zoo once it's gets dark. Total idiots and not a lick of common sense or courtesy.
I always do pre-launch prep before launching also...away from the ramp.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Ran into some incompetence at Cowan on Father's Day. We pull up to non-launch side of dock ready to trailer the boat. I get out and run up to the truck. As I am coming down the drive trailer in tow to the ramp another boater is in the roundabout parked, blocking traffic, while taking the tarp off his boat and other pre launch prep. Meanwhile my dad is in my boat positioned in the slot ready to go. I hang out the window and holler at the guy if he can pull up and loop around me. He seemed cool with it and quickly complied. Just questioning his foresight to block the druveway
> 
> Don't know about you all but I do all of my prep (unhook the straps, transfer gear, unplug trailer lights, etc) away from the ramp permitting others to pass. When I'm backing down the ramp to launch all that's left to do is release the safety chain.


Googans or weekend warriors. Common sense is not so common anymore. I'll prep in launch lanes if it's real early or no1 is there mainly due to most ramps being lit. If someone pulls in and is going to be ready before me I'll kindly move. Middle of the day Id never even think of blocking a lane/ ramp


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

TClark said:


> Tappan is a zoo once it's gets dark. Total idiots and not a lick of common sense or courtesy.
> I always do pre-launch prep before launching also...away from the ramp.



I've never had a problem at Tappan, but I do make it a point to avoid the busy times. I may have to run and get the truck if I'm with my son or alone, but it takes me literally 3 minutes to jump outta the boat, grab the truck and pull the boat out. Maybe faster if I see someone waiting on me.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

ask at the marina, I,ve seen for rent signs at peidmont.


----------

